# ING Direct ofrece un 7% a 3 meses



## albertomugo (29 Oct 2008)

Hola, pues eso acabo de entrar en la pagina de ING y he realizado un amago de transferencia a una cuenta de Ibanesto y me ha ofrecido un deposito al 7% durante 3 meses. ¿Que os parece?, veremos como reacciona Ibanesto y otras entidades.


----------



## Suko (29 Oct 2008)

Pues tal y como estan las cosas no se si es una buena o mala noticia. Justo cuando se anuncia bajada de tipos, ellos lo suben un punto. ¿ medida desesperada para pillar liquidez?


----------



## federicoterron (29 Oct 2008)

Pues yo lo acabo de contratar.


----------



## luismarple (29 Oct 2008)

has estao al quite... mmm... a 3 meses dice?? a lo mejor lo tanteo este mediodia...


----------



## quaver (29 Oct 2008)

albertomugo dijo:


> Hola, pues eso acabo de entrar en la pagina de ING y he realizado un amago de transferencia a una cuenta de Ibanesto y me ha ofrecido un deposito al 7% durante 3 meses. ¿Que os parece?, veremos como reacciona Ibanesto y otras entidades.



Yo lo acabo de contratar también... me ha sorprendido mucho.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (29 Oct 2008)

Menudos huevos tenéis.


----------



## jusepe (29 Oct 2008)

*ahora*

Ahora mismo ING sube un 10,88%, ¿punto de inflexión?


----------



## pepeluis (29 Oct 2008)

¿qué importe habeis intentado transferir a ibanesto para que os aparezca la oferta del deposito al 7%?


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Oct 2008)

Yo también lo voy a contratar . No os asusteis por la bajada en bolsa porque el motivo es por la intervencion del gobierno holandes , a los accionistas no le gusta los bancos intervenidos , le han metido dos asesores el Estado que van a condicionar su forma de actuar hacia una linea más conservadora y tienen que devolver los 10000 € a un 8.5% de interés .


----------



## ZeuGiRDoR (29 Oct 2008)

¿Sólo lo ofrecen con amago a iBanesto? Supongo que servirá con cualquier cuenta de prueba de la Demo de la web, ¿no?


----------



## azazel_iii (29 Oct 2008)

¿Cómo habéis hecho el amago y con qué cantidad aproximadamente? ¿Haciendo todos los pasos de una transferencia y justo antes de meter la clave cancelándola? ¿sabéis si valdría con tu cuenta asociada?


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Oct 2008)

Lo he intentado hacer con 24000€ hacia mi cuenta asociada y mi solo me ofrecen el 6% a 3 meses . Tiene que ser con el susodicho ibanesto ?


----------



## ZeuGiRDoR (29 Oct 2008)

Yo acabo de hacerlo a iBanesto y efectivamente me han ofrecido el 7% a 3 meses.

Edito para añadir que también me ha funcionado con una transferencia a La Caixa por importe de 15.000 euros.


----------



## quaver (29 Oct 2008)

pepeluis dijo:


> ¿qué importe habeis intentado transferir a ibanesto para que os aparezca la oferta del deposito al 7%?



Inténtalo con 10000€, aunque sea superior al saldo disponible de tu cuenta nómina.


----------



## quaver (29 Oct 2008)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Lo he intentado hacer con 24000€ hacia mi cuenta asociada y mi solo me ofrecen el 6% a 3 meses . Tiene que ser con el susodicho ibanesto ?



Sí, creo que sí.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (29 Oct 2008)

Pero ese depósito te lo ofrece para el dinero que quieras o sólo para la cantidad que haces el amago?


----------



## quaver (29 Oct 2008)

Esta zona va para arriba dijo:


> Pero ese depósito te lo ofrece para el dinero que quieras o sólo para la cantidad que haces el amago?



Hasta la cantidad que tengas disponible en tu cuenta nómina, no con la cantidad que "amagas".


----------



## najmah (29 Oct 2008)

Yo he hecho el amago desde mi cuenta naranja a mi cuenta asociada de la Caixa, por 10.000 €, y me lo ha ofrecido también, 7% a 3 meses.


----------



## Suko (29 Oct 2008)

Insisto: a nadie le parece rara esta oferta en este momento?


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (29 Oct 2008)

Suko dijo:


> Insisto: a nadie le parece rara esta oferta en este momento?




no es la primera vez que pasa, Ing lleva haciendo esto desde hace mucho tiempo



yo he probado con diferentes cantidades y a diferentes cuentas asociadas y al final me ha salido tan sólo si hacía el amago por cantidades superiores a las que tienes en cuenta nómina + naranja,

si lo haces por cantidades inferiores el amago personalmente a mi no me funcionaba,

previamente he tenido que cancelar varios depósitos al 6% que tenía


saludos


----------



## kabi_rules (29 Oct 2008)

Teniendo en cuenta que los tipos van a la baja, es mejor un 6% a 5 meses que un 7% a 3 meses. A ver que ofertan dentro de 3 meses, dudo que algo mejor que un 6%.
En mi opinión es un error cancelar el depósito del 6% para contratar el del 7% (a menos que ya tuviese más de 2 meses de antigüedad). Claro que hay que tener mucha pasta para que realmente se note la diferencia.


----------



## mckote (29 Oct 2008)

Y no habeis pensado en que puedan sacar foto este mes, y con esto quieren 
evitar "fotos cero"

Saludos


----------



## luismarple (29 Oct 2008)

acabo de abrir el fondo pero de momento me sale a cero euros, es normal??


----------



## javso (29 Oct 2008)

Pues a mí me ofrece el depósito, pero al 6%. ¿Tiene que ser por narices con una cuenta de ibanesto?


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (29 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> acabo de abrir el fondo pero de momento me sale a cero euros, es normal??



Iba a preguntar lo mismo 
He pasado toda la pasta de la la naranja al depósito, bueno, he dejado 80 céntimos, pero, ¿si paso dinero de otros bancos a la naranja también podré pasarlo a ese depósito del 7%?


----------



## javso (29 Oct 2008)

Esta zona va para arriba dijo:


> Iba a preguntar lo mismo
> He pasado toda la pasta de la la naranja al depósito, bueno, he dejado 80 céntimos, pero, ¿si paso dinero de otros bancos a la naranja también podré pasarlo a ese depósito del 7%?



He probado a moverlo desde la cuenta nómina con una cuenta ficticia de ibanesto (la teneis en la página de tucapital.es) y me ha funcionado al 7%. Antes había probado desde la naranja a una cta asociada mía y no había manera.


----------



## ZeuGiRDoR (29 Oct 2008)

Yo en mi caso que tengo Cuenta Nómina he tenido que hacerlo amagando a iBanesto (si lo hacía con mi asociada en Unicaja me daba el 6%).
Con mi parienta que sólo tiene Cuenta Naranja le ha bastado amagando a su cuenta asociada de La Caixa.

luismarple no te preocupes, hasta mañana no verás el depósito con la pasta dentro.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (29 Oct 2008)

mckote dijo:


> Y no habeis pensado en que puedan sacar foto este mes, y con esto quieren
> evitar "fotos cero"
> 
> Saludos




da igual cuando hagan o dejen de hacer la foto siempre y cuando el truco del amago funcione


----------



## quaver (29 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> acabo de abrir el fondo pero de momento me sale a cero euros, es normal??



Espera a mañana ;-)


----------



## luismarple (29 Oct 2008)

Gracias chicos, sois un amor.


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (29 Oct 2008)

kabi_rules dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que los tipos van a la baja, es mejor un 6% a 5 meses que un 7% a 3 meses. A ver que ofertan dentro de 3 meses, dudo que algo mejor que un 6%.
> En mi opinión es un error cancelar el depósito del 6% para contratar el del 7% (a menos que ya tuviese más de 2 meses de antigüedad). Claro que hay que tener mucha pasta para que realmente se note la diferencia.



Insisto en por kabi lo dicho. Si quereis, a 3 meses 7% hay otros depósitos bienvenida que lo ofrecen. (solo que no compensa por los tiempos muertos de contratación)


----------



## federicoterron (29 Oct 2008)

kabi_rules dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que los tipos van a la baja, es mejor un 6% a 5 meses que un 7% a 3 meses. A ver que ofertan dentro de 3 meses, dudo que algo mejor que un 6%.
> En mi opinión es un error cancelar el depósito del 6% para contratar el del 7% (a menos que ya tuviese más de 2 meses de antigüedad). Claro que hay que tener mucha pasta para que realmente se note la diferencia.



Pero cuando pasan los 3 meses al 7%, te puedes largar a iBanesto con el 6.10% hasta Abril del 2009.


----------



## Kaerv (29 Oct 2008)

Estaba yo haciendo cálculos, de cara a mi situación sobre ING y el depósito que tengo ahora al 6%, y, aunque los cálculos sean un poco... "pachangueros", creo que no voy demasiado desencaminado:

- Me quedan 4 meses de depósito al 6% --> 6 % x 4 meses = 24% de rentabilidad.
- Si contrato el deposito nuevo al 7% --> 7% x 3 meses = 21% de rentabilidad.

Es decir, que para salir ganando menos con los intereses, ese mes de diferencia tendría que tener un depósito con un tipo del 3%.

¿Vosotros creéis que es viable que, de aquí a 3 meses, todos los depósitos hayan bajado de ese 3%?


----------



## CaCO3 (29 Oct 2008)

Kaerv dijo:


> ¿Vosotros creéis que es viable que, de aquí a 3 meses, todos los depósitos hayan bajado de ese 3%?



La propia cuenta naranja está al 3%, lo que no recuerdo es si en la época de menor euribor llegó a bajar de ese interés.

Tengo dos preguntas al respecto:

1. ¿Habéis podido hacer varios depósitos al 7% como se podían hacer al 6%?
2. ¿Cuáles son las condiciones por cancelación? ¿Siguen dando el 7%?


----------



## arrhenius (29 Oct 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> La propia cuenta naranja está al 3%, lo que no recuerdo es si en la época de menor euribor llegó a bajar de ese interés.
> 
> Tengo dos preguntas al respecto:
> 
> ...



cuando yo me abri la cuenta daban un 2,25%

con respecto a lo del deposito 7% no se nada, quiza me abra uno estos dias, no se.


----------



## rosonero (29 Oct 2008)

A mi pareja la han llamado por teléfono para explicarle que la situación de ING era buena y tal y tal y le han acabado ofreciendo el depósito al 7% a 3 meses si vuelve a llevar la pasta a su cuenta naranja.

A mi, la verdad, es que todavía me da algo de cague, volver a ING, Su cotización en bolsa, a pesar del rebote de hoy, se va a la mierda inexorablemente, supongo que entonces se nacionalizará completamente y asunto resuelto pero no sé como eso puede afectarnos.


----------



## proximo (29 Oct 2008)

Quisiera apuntarme a esto del 7 %. Dispongo del depósito al 6 %, pero yo no era nuevo cliente cuando lo contraté y por lo tanto mi depósito liquidará intereses al vencimiento.

Para cancelarlo anticipadamente he llegado a la última página en la que me pide las posiciones de mi clave, pero me da miedo introducirlas y que no me salga la oferta del 7 %. 

¿ Seguro que me saldrá la pantallita ?


----------



## dillei (29 Oct 2008)

¿no os da nada de miedito ing?

:


----------



## rosonero (29 Oct 2008)

proximo dijo:


> Quisiera apuntarme a esto del 7 %. Dispongo del depósito al 6 %, pero yo no era nuevo cliente cuando lo contraté y por lo tanto mi depósito liquidará intereses al vencimiento.
> 
> Para cancelarlo anticipadamente he llegado a la última página en la que me pide las posiciones de mi clave, pero me da miedo introducirlas y que no me salga la oferta del 7 %.
> 
> ¿ *Seguro que me saldrá la pantallita* ?



NO, no te saldrá. Si cancelas el depósito y te hace una contraoferta ésta saldrá siempre antes de meter las coordenadas, una vez metidas las coordenadas ya no hay marcha atrás. (No sé a que me está recordando ).

Siempre puedes arriesgar un poquitín, cancelar y después amagar el traspaso a una cuenta de Ibanesto y antes de meter las coordenadas para confirmar la transferencia te debería salir la contraoferta del 7%.

De todas manera, como ya se ha comentado, hay que tenr en cuenta que es a tres meses por lo que si el depósito al 6% es hecho de hace poco no vale la pena pasarse al 7% y que al cabo de 3 meses los depósitos a contratar sean mucho más bajos, cosa probable vista la tendencia del euribor y de los tipos.


----------



## rosonero (29 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> ¿no os da nada de miedito ing?
> 
> :



Joer, yo pillé un pellizco por causas familiares que no vienen a cuento y estoy acojonadito. Me encanta ING por sus servicios y prestaciones (y por darle porculo a los bancos y cajas chupasangre de este país) pero saqué toda la pasta cuando cayó el 27% y por ahora no he vuelto, sigo su cotización, está en mínimos históricos por lo que esperaré a ver que pasa. 

Lo que peor llevo es tener mi pasta en una cajita.


----------



## niño de los tanques (29 Oct 2008)

Si puedo entro al 7. Sabeis que hay más bancos que ofrecen lo mismo que ING el 7 a 3 meses. Me parece un buen trato. Si te sales antes del vto. que interés te dan?


----------



## proximo (29 Oct 2008)

dillei dijo:


> ¿no os da nada de miedito ing?
> 
> :



Después de mucho sopesarlo sigo teniendo ahí una buena parte de mis ahorros. Tampoco me hacen gracia las entidades españolas, de hecho no me hace gracia ninguna entidad, pero el $ en casa no cria y en alguna hay que meterlo.


----------



## proximo (29 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> NO, no te saldrá. Si cancelas el depósito y te hace una contraoferta ésta saldrá siempre antes de meter las coordenadas, una vez metidas las coordenadas ya no hay marcha atrás. (No sé a que me está recordando ).
> 
> Siempre puedes arriesgar un poquitín, cancelar y después amagar el traspaso a una cuenta de Ibanesto y antes de meter las coordenadas para confirmar la transferencia te debería salir la contraoferta del 7%.
> 
> De todas manera, como ya se ha comentado, hay que tenr en cuenta que es a tres meses por lo que si el depósito al 6% es hecho de hace poco no vale la pena pasarse al 7% y que al cabo de 3 meses los depósitos a contratar sean mucho más bajos, cosa probable vista la tendencia del euribor y de los tipos.




Gracias por tu respuesta. De hecho me quedan 2 meses y medio de depósito, así que sí que me interesa lo del 7 %, pero por lo que dices a mi no me lo ofrece.


----------



## azazel_iii (29 Oct 2008)

Ale pues mi novia y yo lo hemos hecho ya .

Parece ser que si tienes cuenta nómina y naranja tienes que hacer el amago con una cuenta de Ibanesto, porque si no lo que te sale es la oferta del 6% a 3 meses. Yo he usado la de tucapital.es que recomendábais por ahí ( el enlace por si no queréis buscarla como yo Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos: Trucos ) y funciona a la perfección. Por cierto, una web que no conocía, me la apunto.

Respecto al canguelo de ING, pues lo que han dicho por ahí, en algún sitio hay que tenerlo y al menos en ING siempre han dicho las cosas claras y no me cobran por nada, que es lo que yo quiero.

Esperemos que no pase nada.


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Oct 2008)

Acabo de contratar el depósito 7% a 3 meses. He tenido bastantes problemas. Me salió una vez amagando con 18.000€, pero no lo contraté para poder seguir realizando pruebas y completar el truco en Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos bancarios. Intenté probar con otras cantidades pero no me volvió a salir, ni siquiera con los 18.000€ iniciales.


Finalmente les he llamado por teléfono y les he dicho mi situación, que quería sacar el dinero a una cuenta de Ibanesto y me ofrecieron el depósito 7% a 3 meses.

Salu2.


----------



## federicoterron (29 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Joer, yo pillé un pellizco por causas familiares que no vienen a cuento y estoy acojonadito. Me encanta ING por sus servicios y prestaciones (y por darle porculo a los bancos y cajas chupasangre de este país) pero saqué toda la pasta cuando cayó el 27% y por ahora no he vuelto, sigo su cotización, está en mínimos históricos por lo que esperaré a ver que pasa.
> 
> Lo que peor llevo es tener *mi pasta en una cajita*.



Vaya moral, salir de Guatemala para meterse en Guatepeor.


----------



## SrBauti (29 Oct 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> cuando yo me abri la cuenta daban un 2,25%
> 
> con respecto a lo del deposito 7% no se nada, quiza me abra uno estos dias, no se.



Yo la cuenta naranja la tengo al 4%..


----------



## CaCO3 (29 Oct 2008)

Alguno puede indicar cuáles son las condiciones por cancelación de depósito. Es un dato bastante importante.


----------



## kabi_rules (30 Oct 2008)

El interés nominal es el 6,82%. Es el que te aplican si te vas antes de los 3 meses.


----------



## Veole (30 Oct 2008)

SrBauti dijo:


> Yo la cuenta naranja la tengo al 4%..



¿Cómo se hace para que te den el 4, es permanente? La mejor cuenta remunerada que he visto es la de Bancaja al 4,5%


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (30 Oct 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Acabo de contratar el depósito 7% a 3 meses. He tenido bastantes problemas. Me salió una vez amagando con 18.000€, pero no lo contraté para poder seguir realizando pruebas y completar el truco en Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos bancarios. Intenté probar con otras cantidades pero no me volvió a salir, ni siquiera con los 18.000€ iniciales.
> 
> 
> Finalmente les he llamado por teléfono y les he dicho mi situación, que quería sacar el dinero a una cuenta de Ibanesto y me ofrecieron el depósito 7% a 3 meses.
> ...




yo he hecho multitud de pruebas de cantidades de amago, con 15K, con 20K, con 6K e incluso con 200K y con 250K

en algunos casos tenía el dinero en la cuenta y en otro ni tan siquiera lo tenía y he llegado a la conclusión de que no hay un patrón ni una regla fija

a veces me lo ofrecían y a veces no, incluso le ponía que quería transferir 20K y me decía que era una cantidad que superaba el límite para transferencias por internet confused: que yo sepa ING no tiene límite en las transferencias) y luego por cantidades muy superiores me dejaba hacerlo sin problema

no se, el caso es que al final he pasado todo lo que tenía al 6% al 7%

saludos y gracias por el aviso


----------



## albrto (30 Oct 2008)

Yo tambien he pasado mis depositos del 6 al 7. Yo amague con 12 mil € que no tengo en mi cuenta nomina.

Cancele los depositos que tenia asociados a la cuenta naranja, los transferi a la nomina y despues el amago y me salio a la primera.


----------



## estalviador (30 Oct 2008)

Yo cancelé los depósitos que tenia al 6% y probé a amagar a la de ibanesto de prueba y funcionó. Conseguí abrir un par de depósitos al 7% a 3 meses. A continuación probé a amagar a mi cuenta asociada de la caixa y me dió también el depósito al 7% por 3 meses.


----------



## Suko (30 Oct 2008)

ST77XX dijo:


> yo he hecho multitud de pruebas de cantidades de amago, con 15K, con 20K, con 6K e incluso con 200K y con 250K
> 
> en algunos casos tenía el dinero en la cuenta y en otro ni tan siquiera lo tenía y he llegado a la conclusión de que no hay un patrón ni una regla fija
> 
> ...



Pero como lo has hecho? es decir, cuando haces el amago y no te sale la oferta, te sales de la pagina y vuelves a entrar? por que yo ya he hecho el amago como 40 veces y no hay manera. He cancelado un deposito, he aumentado mi posicion a 30 de sept, y no me ha salido ni una sola vez.


----------



## ST77XX_borrado (30 Oct 2008)

Suko dijo:


> Pero como lo has hecho? es decir, cuando haces el amago y no te sale la oferta, te sales de la pagina y vuelves a entrar? por que yo ya he hecho el amago como 40 veces y no hay manera. He cancelado un deposito, he aumentado mi posicion a 30 de sept, y no me ha salido ni una sola vez.




exacto, si haces el amago y no te sale, cancelas y vuelta a empezar "go to 10" que decían los informáticos de antes 


mi conclusión es que no depende mucho del saldo que tengas ni de la cantidad porque con saldos y cantidades de amago elevadas no me daba la oferta y en cambio para 6-10K te la ofrecía sin problemas

luego una vez hecha la contraoferta puedes contratar el 7% por el importe que quieras

misterios de ING :


----------



## El_Presi (30 Oct 2008)

a mí me ha salido amagando la transferencia de 20000€ (que no tengo) a mi cuenta de iBanesto


----------



## Suko (30 Oct 2008)

Pues yo cuando el amago de 20000 me dice que la cantidad es superior a lo permitido por internet y que llame al 901. si pongo 18000 me salta a la pagina de coordenadas...ninguna contraoferta 

pa´mi, que como ya he hecho el truco de los depositos unas cuantas veces, ya debo estar "marcado" como que voy de farol, no encuentro otra explicacion. por que habre hecho al amago 50 veces, de todas las maneras posibles. 
En fin, me habia abierto cuenta en openbank, pero por consejo de foreros no habia metido un duro. Creo que voy a aprovechar la oferta del 11 % a un mes y a ver lo que pasa.


----------



## RichardRichard (30 Oct 2008)

A mi, amagando a una cuenta de Caixa Galicia me ofrecia el depósito al 6%. He dado de alta como cuenta asociada una cuenta de Openbank, y amagando a está última ha saltado la oferta del 7%


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Oct 2008)

A mi también me ofrece el 7% con el amago a ibanesto.


----------



## arrhenius (30 Oct 2008)

he hecho el amago con 18.000 (que no tenia realmente xD ) y me han ofertado el 7%, ya esta contratado.


----------



## Suko (30 Oct 2008)

Visto. he incluido una nueva cuenta asociada, y sin problema me ha saltado el 7 %. a los que habeis hecho estos amagos, es probable que para proximas veces no os salte el aviso por que la cuenta de otra entidad esta " marcada". pero anulandola y poniendo otra....

Pa mi que los de ing echan vistazos a estos foros ( cosa nada dificil con poner ing en un buscador sale esta pagina)


----------



## saboc (30 Oct 2008)

se puede dar de alta una cuenta asociada como la ficticia de ibanesto por internet o hay que llamarlos? pues en internet no encuentro como...amague varias veces con mi asociada de una caixa y no pasan del 6%...llame para apretarlos con que me cambiaba y no se si se aclararon entre telefonista y coordinadora pero siguieron con el 6%...gracias


----------



## jose_80 (30 Oct 2008)

como asociais una cuenta?? es obligatorio hacerlo por telefono??


----------



## Suko (30 Oct 2008)

jose_80 dijo:


> como asociais una cuenta?? es obligatorio hacerlo por telefono??



si. yo lo he podido hacer desde los numeros del telefono ( sin hablar con nadie) pero hoy me han pasado con operador.


----------



## Alf (30 Oct 2008)

Haber si alguien lo puede asegurar , pero creo que si solicitas asociar la cuenta online tendras que esperar a rellenar el formulario que te envien por correo. En cambio si llamas por telefono a los 5 minutos de colgar tienes la cuenta operativa.

No estoy muy seguro haber si alguien nos lo puede confirmar. 

Saludos.


----------



## RichardRichard (30 Oct 2008)

Suko dijo:


> si. yo lo he podido hacer desde los numeros del telefono ( sin hablar con nadie) pero hoy me han pasado con operador.




Yo igual. He empezado con el sistema automático pero de repente me han pasado con un operador. Al momento la cuenta asociada estaba activa en la web


----------



## SrBauti (30 Oct 2008)

Veole dijo:


> ¿Cómo se hace para que te den el 4, es permanente? La mejor cuenta remunerada que he visto es la de Bancaja al 4,5%



Hace unos meses, cuando mucha gente hacia el amago para que le saliera el deposito al 5%, a mi me salio la cuenta naranja al 4%. Y de momento, sigue al 4 desde entonces. Espero que al cambiar el año siga igual.. veremos :


----------



## jusepe (30 Oct 2008)

*cuando se cobra*

Yo tengo la cuenta la 6% porque soy nuevo cliente, quisiera saber ¿cuando te van pagando los intereses mes a mes?¿los intereses si te los pagan mes a mes también pasan a redir al 6%?

Gracias


----------



## PfZlZzt (30 Oct 2008)

jusepe dijo:


> yo Tengo La Cuenta La 6% Porque Soy Nuevo Cliente, Quisiera Saber ¿cuando Te Van Pagando Los Intereses Mes A Mes?¿los Intereses Si Te Los Pagan Mes A Mes También Pasan A Redir Al 6%?
> 
> Gracias



Sí.

Sí.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Oct 2008)

jusepe dijo:


> Yo tengo la cuenta la 6% porque soy nuevo cliente, quisiera saber ¿cuando te van pagando los intereses mes a mes?¿los intereses si te los pagan mes a mes también pasan a redir al 6%?
> 
> Gracias




Puedes hacer el amago de transferencia y te darán un 7%. Recuerdo la cuenta de ibanesto para quien no la tenga a mano:

0030 1001 37 0000002271


----------



## CaCO3 (30 Oct 2008)

¡Joder! Ni puto caso con el amago. Lo he intentado cinco veces con una cuenta que tengo en ibanesto y nada. Ni siquiera al 6%: me sale directamente la tarjeta de coordenadas.

EDITO: he empezado a hacer amaguitos por mayor cantidad de dinero de la que tenía en realidad y ha funcionado. He usado openbank como banco fantasma.

Lo malo es que no ponen de inmediato la cantidad del depósito y, como quería hacer varios, no sé si he llevado bien la cuenta. 

¿Cuánto tardan en aparecer los depósitos bien?


----------



## arrhenius (31 Oct 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> ¡Joder! Ni puto caso con el amago. Lo he intentado cinco veces con una cuenta que tengo en ibanesto y nada. Ni siquiera al 6%: me sale directamente la tarjeta de coordenadas.
> 
> EDITO: he empezado a hacer amaguitos por mayor cantidad de dinero de la que tenía en realidad y ha funcionado. He usado openbank como banco fantasma.
> 
> ...



al dia siguiente


----------



## chameleon (1 Nov 2008)

pues a mi si me parece raro. significa que el interbancario sigue al rojo vivo, el yuri ya está contando con la bajada de tipos del bce la próxima semana, y fijáos como está.

yo me fio más de ing que de cualquier banco español. aquí todavía no hemos visto los fuegos artificiales, que los habrá. cuando empiecen a explotar cajitas y bancos veremos dónde metemos el dinero.

saludos


----------



## saboc (1 Nov 2008)

La oferta de permanencia que te sale al hacer el amago de transferencia ya sea al 6% o al 7% los intereses generados te los dan al final de los 3 meses---Que pasa si retiras antes?Una telefonista me dijo que te dan el 6%(o el 7%) hasta la fecha en que retires pero no se si nos entendimos bien....Sabeis algo? GRACIAS


----------



## arrhenius (1 Nov 2008)

saboc dijo:


> La oferta de permanencia que te sale al hacer el amago de transferencia ya sea al 6% o al 7% los intereses generados te los dan al final de los 3 meses---Que pasa si retiras antes?Una telefonista me dijo que te dan el 6%(o el 7%) hasta la fecha en que retires pero no se si nos entendimos bien....Sabeis algo? GRACIAS



los depositos que te hacen para que no saques eld ineros, i los cancelas anticipadamente, te dan el 6% (o el 7%, segun el caso) en el momento de la cancelacion, sin penalizacion ninguna, eso si, solo por el tiempo que haya estado abierto, claro esta, si lo mantienens hasta el final te abonan los intereses al final


----------



## saboc (1 Nov 2008)

Gracias Arrhenius


----------



## niño de los tanques (8 Nov 2008)

Yo fuí uno que retiré mis ahorros por temor a la quiebra del banco, que reconozco se superó con la inyección del gobierno. Ahora he contratado el nuevo depósito al 7%, me lo ofrecieron en la web. Saludos


----------



## Titostar (8 Nov 2008)

Hola, 

Yo he probado el amago de trasnferencia y me sale, pero estoy pensando si realmente me sale a cuenta. 

Tengo el depósito al 6% a 5 meses y me quedan 4 para el vencimiento (20000€). Creo que esperaré al próximo mes para hacer el cambio, espero que no cambien la oferta. Ahora mismo, aproximadamente la diferencia es de 50€ en bruto.


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Nov 2008)

Cógelo hoy, que puede que mañana sea tarde. Sobre todo, porque la diferencia de plazo entre tu depósito actual y el de 7% es tan sólo de 1 mes de diferencia. Aunque como siempre digo, la decisión es tuya.

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Nov 2008)

Openbank ha quitado bastantes depósitos. Ha sido de los primeros bancos que han hecho un movimiento a la baja siguiendo el movimiento del Euribor. ¿Será porque pertenece a Santander y su ratio de solvencia es muy buena?

Salu2


----------



## ricardos (10 Nov 2008)

No hace falta que se haga a la cuenta de ibanesto. Yo lo he hecho a una asociada, desde la Nomina (la Naranja no me ha dejado) y me sale la propuesta.
Ahora bien, lo que me está mosqueando mucho de ING es que estás cambiando las condiciones a sus clientes con demasiada regularidad. Todos los meses nos despertamos con un cambio (mínimo, eso sí) en las condiciones o comisiones de servicio. Me da que ING dejará de ser ese "banco chollo" para muchos de nosotros...y ojo, no es por despretigiar a ING que está muy de moda últimamente, que servidor es cliente y, de momento, bastante contento con ellos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Nov 2008)

ricardos dijo:


> Ahora bien, lo que me está mosqueando mucho de ING es que estás cambiando las condiciones a sus clientes con demasiada regularidad. Todos los meses nos despertamos con un cambio (mínimo, eso sí) en las condiciones o comisiones de servicio.



Por cierto...¿Alguien se ha leido los últimos cambios? Pregunto por si tiene la amabilidad de resumirlos...


----------



## arrhenius (10 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto...¿Alguien se ha leido los últimos cambios? Pregunto por si tiene la amabilidad de resumirlos...



el ultimo, segun leí, cambiaron el interes que cobran por los descubiertos, no se exactamente cuanto valia antes, pero han cambiado unas decimas.

una vez tuve un descubierto y me cobraron un 7,90% o asi, (5 centimos en total) ahora es un 7,95% creo (los numeros exactos no los tengo ni me apetece buscarlos)

curioso que sale mejor dejar de pagar algo y pagar los intereses de mora, que los intereses de pago aplazado con tarjeta de credito..



el otro cambio era en la clausula sobre datos personales creo, no se en que consistia el cambio.


----------



## Alighieri (10 Nov 2008)

*Invertir?*

Bueno, no sé si será buena o mala idea en invertir en cualquier tipo de finanzas, sabes que en estos todo está como una burbuja que en cualquier momento pueda reventar y a todas las personas que han invertido no les convendrían. Yo te recomiendo que te esperes un poco más y luego veas como va la situación.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Nov 2008)

arrhenius dijo:


> una vez tuve un descubierto y me cobraron un 7,90% o asi, (5 centimos en total) ahora es un 7,95% creo (los numeros exactos no los tengo ni me apetece buscarlos)
> 
> curioso que sale mejor dejar de pagar algo y pagar los intereses de mora, que los intereses de pago aplazado con tarjeta de credito..



Gracias arrhenius.

Interesante. El día que ofrezcan una promoción del 8%, con el 7.95% de interés por descubierto vamos a dar el pelotazo !!


----------



## beprius (12 Nov 2008)

Aguien sabe si todavia funciona el amago con cuenta asociada La Caixa? Es que tengo contratado el deposito de 6% con vencimiento en enero i para probarlo tengo que cancelarlo.
No me molaria quedarme luego sin ninguno xDDD


----------



## cazurro financiero (12 Nov 2008)

para hacer el amgo de transferencia hay que meter la clave o no? es decir si despues de meter la clave aun hay alguna pantallita mas o no? es que sino tal vez pierda el deposito que tengo ahora al 7 que vence en febrero. como podeis ver soy cazurro cazurro cazurro


----------



## estalviador (12 Nov 2008)

cazurro financiero dijo:


> para hacer el amgo de transferencia hay que meter la clave o no? es decir si despues de meter la clave aun hay alguna pantallita mas o no? es que sino tal vez pierda el deposito que tengo ahora al 7 que vence en febrero. como podeis ver soy cazurro cazurro cazurro



No hay que meter la clave. En cuanto ordenes la transferencia te saldrá la oferta. Si te pide la clave seguro que tienes algun otro depósito contratado y por eso no te la oferta. Depende de la cantidad de la transferencia que salte o no.


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (14 Nov 2008)

*¿amagos en otros bancos on-line?*

Estoy pensando en abrir cuenta en otro banco on-line y quería preguntar a los que conocéis más bancos on-line que Ing si estos trucos de amagar transferencias funcionan en ellos. Un saludo.


----------



## tucapital.es (14 Nov 2008)

Yo no conozco ningún otro caso similar a ING.

Salu2.


----------



## estalviador (14 Nov 2008)

Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en abrir cuenta en otro banco on-line y quería preguntar a los que conocéis más bancos on-line que Ing si estos trucos de amagar transferencias funcionan en ellos. Un saludo.



A mi en unoe cuando llevé el dinero de vuelta a ING también me ofrecieron pasta para que la dejase alli. No lo dejé porque era un 5 y pico % y un año por lo que pasé y lo traje de vuelta a ING.


----------



## Tuerto (20 Nov 2008)

Siguen funcionando los amagos a Ibanesto, pregunto?.

Saludos a los foreros.


----------



## Veole (20 Nov 2008)

estalviador dijo:


> A mi en unoe cuando llevé el dinero de vuelta a ING también me ofrecieron pasta para que la dejase alli. No lo dejé porque era un 5 y pico % y un año por lo que pasé y lo traje de vuelta a ING.



¿Qué te ofrecieron los de uno-e y que con que condiciones? ¿Cuanta pasta estabas sacando de uno-e (segun la cantidad suelen saltar o no estas contraofertas)?


----------



## wolf45 (20 Nov 2008)

En estos momentos, con el caos general en el horizonte, lo mejor son los bancos DDL o DDC,,,, al menos mientras el dinero valga algo


----------



## Tuerto (21 Nov 2008)

Bueno, ya que ningún amable forero ha contestado a mi pregunta... 

Ahora mismo acabo de hacer el amago de transferencia a IBANESTO y me ha salido la oferta del 7% a 3 meses.  (desde la cuenta naranja, no tengo cuenta nómina)

Saludos.


----------



## chameleon (22 Nov 2008)

hoy he probado hacer el amago y NO ME HA FUNCIONADO

siempre me ha funcionado el truco, tengo cnomina y cnaranja

sin embargo desde la página se ofrece el anuncio del 7% 3 meses que parece que SI FUNCIONA pero solo puedes poner la cnaranja como origen.

pero me ha salido algo raro, he transferido de la cnomina a la cnaranja, me sale que puedo meter menos de lo que he transferido. pero luego me acepta meter la cantidad completa. cuando me pide el código me aparece la cantidad completa co el comentario (pendiente de ingreso en su Cuenta NARANJA), refiriéndose a la cantidad que acabo de transferir desde la cnomina, nunca me había salido.

¿debo esperar a que tome fecha valor o ago asi?

están haciendo mantenimientos de la web y cambiando cosas


----------



## Tuerto (22 Nov 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> hoy he probado hacer el amago y NO ME HA FUNCIONADO
> 
> siempre me ha funcionado el truco, tengo cnomina y cnaranja
> 
> ...



Algo raro pasa, sí. Al hacer el nuevo depósito el saldo que me permitia ingresar era un poco inferior al total de la cuenta, y antes me dejaba ingresarlo todo. :


----------



## estalviador (23 Nov 2008)

Veole dijo:


> ¿Qué te ofrecieron los de uno-e y que con que condiciones? ¿Cuanta pasta estabas sacando de uno-e (segun la cantidad suelen saltar o no estas contraofertas)?



Pues creo que no era una oferta diferente de las que tienen alli. Era el 5,1% a un año ese que tienen para dinero que se traiga de fuera, la ventaja que daban era que el dinero ya estaba alli y no venia de fuera.


----------



## omoyano (24 Nov 2008)

A mi no me funciona hacer el amago.....he cancelado un deposito que tenia casi acabando y ahora no me deja....vaya tela...

Como no pueda meterlo en algo que me rente mas que la cuenta naranja si que saco la pasta a otro lado......que me recomendais?

Porque la cuenta naranja unicamente da un 4% no?


----------



## kabi_rules (24 Nov 2008)

omoyano dijo:


> A mi no me funciona hacer el amago.....he cancelado un deposito que tenia casi acabando y ahora no me deja....vaya tela...
> 
> Como no pueda meterlo en algo que me rente mas que la cuenta naranja si que saco la pasta a otro lado......que me recomendais?
> 
> Porque la cuenta naranja unicamente da un 4% no?



La cuenta naranja da un 3% TAE. 
Y apuntad a otro al que ya no le funciona el amago...


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (24 Nov 2008)

A mi tampoco me funciona el amago.


----------



## Tuerto (24 Nov 2008)

No, si después de todo voy a tener suerte. 

¿El amago lo haceis desde la cuenta naranja o la cuenta nómina?.

Saludos.


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (24 Nov 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> No, si después de todo voy a tener suerte.
> 
> ¿El amago lo haceis desde la cuenta naranja o la cuenta nómina?.
> 
> Saludos.



El amago lo hago desde la cta nómina poniendo una cantidad que no tengo. ¿Tú lo has hecho desde la cta naranja?¿supongo que entonces amagarías con dinero de verdad?¿cuando te salió la oferta? Gracias por anticipado, un saludo.


----------



## tucapital.es (24 Nov 2008)

Desde el fin de semana pasado, ha habido un montón de gente que han intentado probar el truco y les han dejado de funcionar.

¿A alguien le ha funcionado hoy?

Salu2.


----------



## Tuerto (24 Nov 2008)

Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 dijo:


> El amago lo hago desde la cta nómina poniendo una cantidad que no tengo. ¿Tú lo has hecho desde la cta naranja?¿supongo que entonces amagarías con dinero de verdad?¿cuando te salió la oferta? Gracias por anticipado, un saludo.



Lo hice el viernes desde la cta. naranja con 20.000 leuros y "no problem".

Puede ser que lo que hayan arreglado sea lo de detectar que realmente tienes ese saldo que amagas?.

Salu2


----------



## tucapital.es (24 Nov 2008)

Vaya suerte!!!

Parece ser que este fin de semana, ING ha modificado su programa de gestión de cuentas.

Ya no se puede amagar ni desde la cuenta nómina con dinero que no se tiene tal y como ocurrió con la cuenta naranja hace un par de meses.

Salu2.


----------



## Jurisconsulto Bartolo 08 (24 Nov 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Vaya suerte!!!
> 
> Parece ser que este fin de semana, ING ha modificado su programa de gestión de cuentas.
> 
> ...



¿Pero a día de hoy funciona amagar con dinero que sí se tiene, alguien puede confirmarlo? ¿Desde la cta. nómina, la naranja o desde ambas?

La cuestión es que actualmente tengo un depósito al 7% hasta finales de enero y no sé si cancelarlo y pillarme el de 5 meses al 6% antes de fin de mes(porque creo que a partir de ahora los tipos que ofrezcan van a bajar) o esperar. En caso de cancelarlo, antes de contratar el depósito al 6% intentaría amagar con dinero real a ver si me sale el 7% pero si alguien pudiera confirmarme si los amagos con dinero real funcionan sería de gran ayuda.

Muchas gracias y enhorabuena por tu web de la que soy asiduo visitante.


----------



## bucho (26 Nov 2008)

Yo debo ser el último tonto, porque he cancelado todos los depósitos al 6% para volver a abrirlos amagando con dinero real y no me sale ninguna "oferta"


----------



## Tuerto (26 Nov 2008)

bucho dijo:


> Yo debo ser el último tonto, porque he cancelado todos los depósitos al 6% para volver a abrirlos amagando con dinero real y no me sale ninguna "oferta"



Estamos a final de mes, la oferta actual al 6% para incrementos de saldo está a punto de finalizar, es posible que salga una oferta nueva... Si no el dinero va a parar a IBanesto (un 6.1 % hasta final de abril).

Saludos.


----------



## omoyano (27 Nov 2008)

bucho dijo:


> Yo debo ser el último tonto, porque he cancelado todos los depósitos al 6% para volver a abrirlos amagando con dinero real y no me sale ninguna "oferta"




a mi me pasa igual..........no me sale ninguna oferta.
Como me canse pasare el dinerito a otro banco que me ofrezca un depsito decente..


----------



## jusepe (27 Nov 2008)

omoyano dijo:


> a mi me pasa igual..........no me sale ninguna oferta.
> Como me canse pasare el dinerito a otro banco que me ofrezca un depsito decente..



Y con que cantidad estais haciendo el amago, con una superior o inferior a 10.000 euros.


----------



## ako (27 Nov 2008)

Yo obtuve la oferta al 7% cuando el famoso rescate del gobierno holandes, saque una cantidad importante y deje la mitad en este depósito, pero estoy algo mosca con las bajadas del -7% un dia si y al otro tambien. Se ve que los accionistas no se creen que el rescate valga para algo. Ahora la accion esta en 7 euros si baja a 5 cierro la cuenta en el banco naranja. Una pena porque me encanta lo bien que funciona.


----------



## bucho (27 Nov 2008)

jusepe dijo:


> Y con que cantidad estais haciendo el amago, con una superior o inferior a 10.000 euros.



Con más de 10000. Me conformaría con la oferta de 5 meses al 6% que es cómo lo tenía... Habrá que pasar a otro banco o convencer a la parienta para que se habra una cuenta. Sabéis si todavía hay stands de ING en los centros comerciales que ofrezcan algo más por el primer mes? :o


----------



## roebek (27 Nov 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Parece ser que este fin de semana, ING ha modificado su programa de gestión de cuentas.
> 
> Ya no se puede amagar ni desde la cuenta nómina con dinero que no se tiene tal y como ocurrió con la cuenta naranja hace un par de meses.



Yo acabo de amagar con 20.000 euros desde la cuenta nómina a iBanesto y me ofrecen un 6% a 3 meses. Y no, ahora mismo la cuenta nómina tiene lo justo para pagar las facturas del mes, no llega ni a mil euros.


----------



## bucho (27 Nov 2008)

Gracias roebek. Acabo de probar y ahora sí me ofrece el 6% a 3 meses. Ya lo he vuelto a meter en depósitos. Aunque ahora tengo un mes menos que hace 24 horas


----------



## Tuerto (27 Nov 2008)

Esta mañana han estado haciendo cambios en el servidor, así que es posible que vuelvan a salir las ofertas. (la del 7% como que no ).

Saludos.


----------



## kabi_rules (27 Nov 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Esta mañana han estado haciendo cambios en el servidor, así que es posible que vuelvan a salir las ofertas. (la del 7% como que no ).
> 
> Saludos.



Esta Vd. en lo cierto, sr. Tuerto.
Acabo de hacer el amago, desde mi cuenta nómina, por una cantidad que no tengo y me ha ofrecido el 6% a 3 meses.


----------



## estalviador (27 Nov 2008)

Acabo de hacer amago de traspaso desde la cuenta nómina a mi cuenta de la caixa y a la de prueba de ibanesto y efectivamente ya no ofrecen el 7% sino un 6% a 3 meses. He estado haciendo pruebas con diferentes importes y para que salga el amago hay que poner una cantidad igual o superior a 19.000€


----------



## Tuerto (27 Nov 2008)

estalviador dijo:


> Acabo de hacer amago de traspaso desde la cuenta nómina a mi cuenta de la caixa y a la de prueba de ibanesto y efectivamente ya no ofrecen el 7% sino un 6% a 3 meses. He estado haciendo pruebas con diferentes importes y para que salga el amago hay que poner una cantidad igual o superior a 19.000€



Está clarisimo que esto va p'abajo, ofrecen lo justo para que no te vayas a IBanesto.


----------



## tucapital.es (27 Nov 2008)

Estaba claro que iba hacia abajo. Con la caída que está sufiendo el Euribor era lo más normal. Hoy, ha sido el primer día que ha cotizado por debajo del 4% y bajando.

Salu2.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Nov 2008)

Tuerto dijo:


> Esta mañana han estado haciendo cambios en el servidor, así que es posible que vuelvan a salir las ofertas. (la del 7% como que no ).
> 
> Saludos.



*Pues ahora mismo me acaba de ofrecer el 7%* para incremento de saldo (desde el 26/10 me parece...). No hay que hacer amago, te sale el anuncio en la esquina izquierda abajo. Pinchas y lo contratas. Por cierto, también puedo confirmar que no sale en todas las cuentas.


----------



## tucapital.es (28 Nov 2008)

Como venimos diciende desde que BCE bajo los tipos, los tipos de los intereses bajarán y ya se está viendo los primeros síntomas.

Ing acaba de quitar su cuenta de bievenida al 6% TAE y ha creado la nueva cuenta que se remunera al 5% los primeros 5 meses.

Igualmente el depósito para clientes que incrementen su saldo cambiará, aunque todavía les quedan 2 días para poderlo contratar.

Salu2.


----------



## federicoterron (28 Nov 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Como venimos diciende desde que BCE bajo los tipos, los tipos de los intereses bajarán y ya se está viendo los primeros síntomas.
> 
> Ing acaba de quitar su cuenta de bievenida al 6% TAE y ha creado la nueva cuenta que se remunera al 5% los primeros 5 meses.
> 
> ...



En iBanesto se estan frotando las manos...


----------



## PfZlZzt (28 Nov 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Como venimos diciende desde que BCE bajo los tipos, los tipos de los intereses bajarán y ya se está viendo los primeros síntomas.
> 
> Ing acaba de quitar su cuenta de bievenida al 6% TAE y ha creado la nueva cuenta que se remunera al 5% los primeros 5 meses.
> 
> ...



Mi pregunta es.... yo abrí la cuenta cuando la oferta del 6% T.A.E, eso se me mantiene no?


----------



## tucapital.es (29 Nov 2008)

Si, claro. Tendrás al 6% los primeros 5 meses desde el primero ingreso.

Lo malo será cuendo termine los 5 meses, puede que haya un desierto en el horizonte de depósitos. Pero bueno, siempre quedará los depósitos por incremento de saldo y de capitación de clientes.

Salu2.


----------



## Snake (30 Nov 2008)

Una preguntita, yo tengo una cuenta naranja al 6% 5 meses con la oferta para nuevos clientes y aún me quedan 3 meses. Mi pareja tiene otra cuenta desde hace más tiempo, si ella me transfiere dinero a mi cuenta, contará también al 6%? O detectará que ese dinero proviene de otra cuenta de ING que ya usó en su momento la oferta para nuevos clientes? :


----------



## Ivers0n (1 Dic 2008)

hoy 6% con amagos. Con la cuenta de iBanesto y con otras mías.


----------



## federicoterron (1 Dic 2008)

Ivers0n dijo:


> hoy 6% con amagos. Con la cuenta de iBanesto y con otras mías.



Desde la cuenta naranja?
Deposito al 6% a 3 meses?
Porque el deposito al 6% por incrementos de saldo lo han quitado, ni si quisiera han dejado una oferta al 5% como han hecho con los nuevos clientes.


----------



## El_Presi (1 Dic 2008)

a mi me ofrecen el 7% a 3 meses para nuevos ingresos. Saqué la pasta el día D y sólo he devuelto 1/3, quizá tenga algo que ver. También me han aumentado el límite de la tarjeta de crédito sin haberlo pedido.


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Dic 2008)

Snake dijo:


> Una preguntita, yo tengo una cuenta naranja al 6% 5 meses con la oferta para nuevos clientes y aún me quedan 3 meses. Mi pareja tiene otra cuenta desde hace más tiempo, si ella me transfiere dinero a mi cuenta, contará también al 6%? O detectará que ese dinero proviene de otra cuenta de ING que ya usó en su momento la oferta para nuevos clientes? :



No vale. El dinero debe de proceder de una cuenta NO ING.

Salu2.


----------



## Kaerv (1 Dic 2008)

Mmm... y pasando previamente por la cuenta nómina, ¿también lo detectaría?


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Dic 2008)

Entre las condiciones establece que es por incremento de dinero y que el dinero debe de proceder de otra entidad. 

De todas formas, actualmente no está disponible el depósito por incremento, lo acaba de quitar hoy.

Salu2.


----------



## vidarr (1 Dic 2008)

El_Presi dijo:


> a mi me ofrecen el 7% a 3 meses para nuevos ingresos. Saqué la pasta el día D y sólo he devuelto 1/3, quizá tenga algo que ver. También me han aumentado el límite de la tarjeta de crédito sin haberlo pedido.



Cuando accedo a la pestaña de depósitos y hago clic en "Contratar" (menú de la izquierda) me aparece el depósito al 7%:

Depósitos Promocionales
Depósito 7%

Pero el enlace es

javascr ipt:contratar('1','no');

Hace un par de días aparecía ahí también el depósito 6% y el enlace era

javascr ipt:contratar('2','si');

:

Se acabó lo que se daba...

Edito para decir que el amago desde la C.Nómina a IBanesto con pasta que no se tiene sigue funcionando, y ofrecen el 6% a tres meses.


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

acabo de abrir un depósito al 7%, he usado el que sale en la pestaña "Depósitos", y me ha dejado, me ha puesto unos mensajes un poco raros, he llamado y me han dicho que está todo correcto y los ignore. no me ha dicho nada de que solo pueda contratar el 6% ni nada parecido. tengo cnomina y cnaranja. con el amago a ibanesto sólo me sale el depósito 6%.

- la cuenta de origen tiene que ser obligatoriamente la cnaranja
- sale mensaje "importe pendiente" o algo así en el importe por el que he contratado, - ignorarlo
- sale mensaje de que tengo que ingresar una cantidad adicional hasta llegar al importe que he contratado. esto sale DESPUÉS de haber contratado el depósito y haber metido la clave de coordenadas.

mañana cuando tenga fecha de constitución espero que todo haya ido bien


----------



## Neumann (4 Dic 2008)

Pero como un 7%, así a las bravas, sin condiciones ni letra pequeña.


----------



## kabi_rules (4 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> acabo de abrir un depósito al 7%, he usado el que sale en la pestaña "Depósitos", y me ha dejado, me ha puesto unos mensajes un poco raros, he llamado y me han dicho que está todo correcto y los ignore. no me ha dicho nada de que solo pueda contratar el 6% ni nada parecido. tengo cnomina y cnaranja. con el amago a ibanesto sólo me sale el depósito 6%.
> 
> *- la cuenta de origen tiene que ser obligatoriamente la cnaranja*
> - sale mensaje "importe pendiente" o algo así en el importe por el que he contratado, - ignorarlo
> ...



Es decir, que no vale hacer amagos con dinero que no tienes


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

kabi_rules dijo:


> Es decir, que no vale hacer amagos con dinero que no tienes




pero no sé si se ha entendido. en realidad sí que me deja hacer amagos y además no me dice nada por poner 80.000 cuando no los tengo. pero con el amago me ofrece 6%.

yo lo he hecho con la pestaña depositos->deposito 7%

obviamente para abrir el depósito lo tienes que hacer con dinero que tengas, ojalá pudiera abrir depósitos de 100.000 eur con dinero que no tengo


----------



## kabi_rules (4 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> pero no sé si se ha entendido. en realidad sí que me deja hacer amagos y además no me dice nada por poner 80.000 cuando no los tengo. pero con el amago me ofrece 6%.
> 
> yo lo he hecho con la pestaña depositos->deposito 7%
> 
> obviamente para abrir el depósito lo tienes que hacer con dinero que tengas, ojalá pudiera abrir depósitos de 100.000 eur con dinero que no tengo



En mi pestaña de depósitos no existe un depósito al 7%. Supongo que varía en función de la pasta que tiene el cliente... Sí es que eres un _adinerao_! (O yo un muerto de jambre)


----------



## federicoterron (4 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> pero no sé si se ha entendido. en realidad sí que me deja hacer amagos y además no me dice nada por poner 80.000 cuando no los tengo. pero con el amago me ofrece 6%.
> 
> yo lo he hecho con la pestaña depositos->deposito 7%
> 
> obviamente para abrir el depósito lo tienes que hacer con dinero que tengas, ojalá pudiera abrir depósitos de 100.000 eur con dinero que no tengo



Pues seras el unico que puede seguir haciendo amagos con dinero que no tienes en la cuenta naranja, ese tema lo arreglo ing hace meses.


----------



## fuenla (4 Dic 2008)

ING ya no es lo que era...Empieza a ser un banco cutre como todos al que se están comiendo crudo entre ibanesto y openbank


----------



## 12monos (4 Dic 2008)

Es curioso, porque a mi me ha preconcedido (en la web) un préstamo (sin solicitarlo) al 8,95 de interés, durante un mínimo de 12 meses. 

Y acaba diciendo:
DISFRUTE DE ESTAS NAVIDADES

Qua jachondos estos de ING Direct


----------



## chameleon (4 Dic 2008)

12monos dijo:


> Es curioso, porque a mi me ha preconcedido (en la web) un préstamo (sin solicitarlo) al 8,95 de interés, durante un mínimo de 12 meses.
> 
> Y acaba diciendo:
> DISFRUTE DE ESTAS NAVIDADES
> ...



buenas tardes
a mi tb me aparece el préstamo, pero no me deja contratarlo pq dice que no tengo la nómina domiciliada, no lo detecta bien.

haz la prueba dando al botón contratar.

x cierto no tengo mucho dinero


----------



## Snake (4 Dic 2008)

tucapital.es dijo:


> De todas formas, actualmente no está disponible el depósito por incremento, lo acaba de quitar hoy.



Han quitado el 6% para incrementos, pero si llamas por teléfono y presionas un poquito te lo dan. Mi pareja ha llamado hoy y le han dado un 6% si hacía un ingreso.


----------



## lobox (5 Dic 2008)

Antes eram asi las condiciones??? que he marcado en rojo?


----------



## El_Presi (5 Dic 2008)

lobox dijo:


> Antes eram asi las condiciones??? que he marcado en rojo?



esas eran las mismas condiciones que habían antes de la guerra de depósitos, ahora estaban aplicando el 7% incluso cancelando parcialmente el depósito. Así que han cambiado para bastante peor.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Dic 2008)

Me acaba de llegar este mensaje:



> Estimado Sr.X
> 
> Ya tiene disponible su último extracto integrado. Lo encontrará, en nuestra página web, accediendo a su cuenta, en el apartado "Extractos online" situado en la columna izquierda de la página.
> 
> Aprovechamos la ocasión para recordarle que puede disfrutar de un nuevo Depósito 7% a 3 meses para los nuevos ingresos que realice antes del 9 de enero de 2009.



No me parece mal 7% por mantenerlo solo tres meses visto la bajada de tipos.


----------



## Tuerto (5 Dic 2008)

Estos de Ing estan tirando la casa por la ventana, ahora me ofrecen un 10% para nuevos ingresos hasta fin de año. :


----------



## tucapital.es (6 Dic 2008)

Lo que está haciendo ING es en realidad una putadita.

Saben que los tipos de interés están bajando y que los tipos de depósitos también están bajando.

Si te retrasas en 1 mes en la contratación por ejemplo de un depósito existente ahora mismo de 1 año al 6%, seguramente dentro de 1 mes ya no exista. Lo que está haciendo es quitar competidores y amarrar dinero en sus cuentas o incluso dentro de 1 mes ofrecerte un producto más barato que los que tienen ellos ahora mismo.

Yo sigo aconsejando pillar algo de mayor plazo de alta rentabilidad tal y como venimos diciendo desde hace 2 meses. Esto se está acabando, sobre todo ahora que la inflacción está bajando, la rentabilidad obtenida es rentabilidad real.

Salu2.


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (6 Dic 2008)

COÑO! a min ni de coña me sale el del 7% por ningun lado, pero si el del 10%...que criterios utilizarán?...aletaorios?


----------



## timy_lohan (6 Dic 2008)

Pues a mi no hay forma de que me ofrezca nada al entrar a la web de ING. Siempre me aparece lo del autobús solidario. Ya he colaborado con ese programa. Pero me sigue apareciendo siempre, cada nueva vez que entro.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (23 Dic 2008)

ING me ofrece el 7% a 3 meses hasta el 9 de enero,pero o lo entendido mal o me dice que la misma cantidad que meta en el deposito tengo que mantener en la cuenta naranja,es decir,si quiero poner 6000 al 7% tengo que poner otros 6000 en la cuenta naranja.Mi saldo a 26/10/08 era 0€

A alguien más le ha pasado o es un malentendido mio??

saludos


----------



## Neumann (23 Dic 2008)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo también lo voy a contratar . No os asusteis por la bajada en bolsa porque el motivo es por la intervencion del gobierno holandes , a los accionistas no le gusta los bancos intervenidos , le han metido dos asesores el Estado que van a condicionar su forma de actuar hacia una linea más conservadora y tienen que devolver los 10000 € a un 8.5% de interés .



"No os asusteis de la caida en bolsa", "los ciudadanos tienen su ahorro asegurado, ¿a que me suena todo eso?


----------



## Tuerto (23 Dic 2008)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> ING me ofrece el 7% a 3 meses hasta el 9 de enero,pero o lo entendido mal o me dice que la misma cantidad que meta en el deposito tengo que mantener en la cuenta naranja,es decir,si quiero poner 6000 al 7% tengo que poner otros 6000 en la cuenta naranja.Mi saldo a 26/10/08 era 0€
> 
> A alguien más le ha pasado o es un malentendido mio??
> 
> saludos



Me parece que a lo que te obliga el depósito es a mantener la posición durante la duración del mismo. Si tenias 3000 euros en la cuenta naranja y haces el depósito con un nuevo ingreso de 6000, si sacas 1000 euros de la cuenta, automaticamente se te cancela el depósito por esos mil euros.

Saludos.


----------



## nief (25 Dic 2008)

Yo estoy pensando en contratar depositos al 3.65 o 4 a mas de 6 meses dado que ciertamente los tipos van bajando pero mas baja la inflacion con lo que simplemente mantener rentabilidad o tener un poco por encima del 3 es suficiente para ganar algo.

Recordad que vamos a una deflacion brutal... mantener el dinero es suficiente para ganar dinero


----------



## 2pos (25 Dic 2008)

nief dijo:


> Yo estoy pensando en contratar depositos al 3.65 o 4 a mas de 6 meses dado que ciertamente los tipos van bajando pero mas baja la inflacion con lo que simplemente mantener rentabilidad o tener un poco por encima del 3 es suficiente para ganar algo.
> 
> Recordad que vamos a una deflacion brutal... mantener el dinero es suficiente para ganar dinero



Anímate a ofertar tu dinero a los bancos Nief. Aspirar al 3,65 es de locos. Los bancos necesitan mucho efectivo para hacer frente a la que tienen encima, y estan dispuestos a pagar por él. Mándales el mail el dia 15. Nada pierdes por intentarlo.


----------



## chameleon (29 Dic 2008)

a mi me sale la oferta del deposito 7% en la pestaña "Depósitos", pero es sólo para incrementos de saldo. me hicieron una foto del saldo disponible y solo me deja meter el incremento (el sueldo de este mes...)

a ver si encuentro algun truquillo, el amago de transferencia a ibanesto ofrece 5%


----------



## chameleon (30 Dic 2008)

le he hecho una putadita a la web de ing a ver que pasa
he abierto el deposito 7%, como es solo para incrementos de saldo y me hicieron foto hace una semana, solo puedo meter la nomina de este mes.
asi que he abierto el depósito y tiene fecha de constitución mañana

y al mismo tiempo he abierto el depósito 5,25% y he metido todo, incluyendo la nómina. este depósito tiene fecha de constitución instantánea, por lo que ya aparece como constituido, y en la cnaranja ahora tengo 0,4 eur.

la cuestión es, ¿qué hará el depósito 7% mañana? 

ya os contaré


----------



## krako (30 Dic 2008)

Perdón, pero dónde está ese depósito a 3 meses al 7% en la web de ing? :


----------



## chameleon (30 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> a mi me sale la oferta del deposito 7% en la pestaña "Depósitos", pero es sólo para incrementos de saldo. me hicieron una foto del saldo disponible y solo me deja meter el incremento (el sueldo de este mes...)
> 
> a ver si encuentro algun truquillo, el amago de transferencia a ibanesto ofrece 5%



por cierto, alguien tiene una cuenta demo de unoe para probar el amago?

saludos


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Dic 2008)

krako dijo:


> Perdón, pero dónde está ese depósito a 3 meses al 7% en la web de ing? :




Eso es una oferta que sólo se lo hacen a determinados clientes de ING. 

En el caso de ofrecerte tienes que ir a la zona de depósitos haciendo click en el menú superior "depósitos"

Salu2.


----------



## paco jones (30 Dic 2008)

Hay más ofertas en este link, si siguen vigentes hasta final de mes...

Mejores depósitos del mes de Diciembre de 2008 | Comparativa de Bancos - CdB


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> le he hecho una putadita a la web de ing a ver que pasa
> he abierto el deposito 7%, como es solo para incrementos de saldo y me hicieron foto hace una semana, solo puedo meter la nomina de este mes.
> asi que he abierto el depósito y tiene fecha de constitución mañana
> 
> ...



Jejeje, a ver si te abren el depósito con el dinero, aunque no lo tengas en la cuenta 

Seguramente recibirás una llamadita de ING, no es así?

Salu2


----------



## krako (30 Dic 2008)

paco jones dijo:


> Hay más ofertas en este link, si siguen vigentes hasta final de mes...
> 
> Mejores depósitos del mes de Diciembre de 2008 | Comparativa de Bancos - CdB



Gracias, lo que pasa es que, por lo que voy viendo, lo normal es que haya muchas ofertas -tipo Deutsche Bank, la Caixa al 7%, etc.- que te obligan a contratar depósitos, planes de pensiones, domiciliar nóminas y recibos, bla, bla, bla. Vaya, que a pelo, no hay mucho donde elegir.


----------



## tucapital.es (30 Dic 2008)

krako dijo:


> Gracias, lo que pasa es que, por lo que voy viendo, lo normal es que haya muchas ofertas -tipo Deutsche Bank, la Caixa al 7%, etc.- que te obligan a contratar depósitos, planes de pensiones, domiciliar nóminas y recibos, bla, bla, bla. Vaya, que a pelo, no hay mucho donde elegir.



Efectivamente, esas ofertas son muy puntuales, especialmente en diciembre para la gente que quieran reducir su factura fiscal y hasta un 7% TAE o incluso más, pero sólo puedes contratar por la misma cuantía que el plan de pensiones que contrates o traspases.

En Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos bancarios publicamos un artículo en el que recogíamos la mayoría de las ofertas vinculados a planes de pensiones:

-Activobank: 7% TAE 1 año.
-Caixa Penedés: 7% TAE a 9 meses
-Cajastur: 7% TAE a 1 año
-Citibank: 7% TAE a 6 meses
-Caja Madrid: 7% TAE 6 meses
-La Caixa: 7% TAE a 1 año
-Bankinter: 6% TAE a 1 año
-Caixa Galicia: 6% TAE 1 año
-ING Direct: 12% TAE 1 mes

Salu2.


----------



## rosonero (30 Dic 2008)

OFF TOPIC

Lo mejor de ING estos últimos días, el nuevo fichaje para publicitar los depósitos, no?


----------



## krako (30 Dic 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> Lo mejor de ING estos últimos días, el nuevo fichaje para publicitar los depósitos, no?



mmmmmmmmmm y con total disponibilidad......


----------



## Eduard (30 Dic 2008)

krako dijo:


> mmmmmmmmmm y con total disponibilidad......



Es verdad, viendo esto y pensando en la rima que tiene el T.A.E que ofrecen, ni te cuento.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> le he hecho una putadita a la web de ing a ver que pasa
> he abierto el deposito 7%, como es solo para incrementos de saldo y me hicieron foto hace una semana, solo puedo meter la nomina de este mes.
> asi que he abierto el depósito y tiene fecha de constitución mañana
> 
> ...




joer, joer,...

No te olvides de contarnoslo 

Lo que nos faltaba como truco es la multiplicación de panes y peces. De aquí a las mejores instituciones creadores de ingenierías financieras...(Madoff es un aprendiz...)


----------



## chameleon (31 Dic 2008)

bueno al final se ha quedado en 0 eur sin abrir :/

estuve jugando con los depósitos, en vez del 5,25% abrí el 5% que sale al hacer el amago. para probar me daba igual porque lo que quería era que hubiera 0 eur en la cnaranja.
pero he cogido ese porque funciona un poco distinto al normal. te deja elegir la cuenta origen (cnomina/cnaranja), y en alguna ocasión cuando me han hecho foto no han incluido ese dinero. transferí todo de la cnaranja->cnomina, y desde ahí abrí el depósito 5%, mi intención es que cuando me hagan la próxima foto no me incluyan ese dinero y pueda meterlo todo al depósito 7% 

por cierto, los depósitos abiertos hasta las 2 de la mañana se tienen fecha de apertura del día anterior. no sé si puede servir para algo.

saludos


----------



## mgar (31 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> ...
> estuve jugando con los depósitos, en vez del 5,25% abrí el 5% que sale al hacer el amago. para probar me daba igual porque lo que quería era que hubiera 0 eur en la cnaranja....



Ultimamente en las promociones de aumento de saldo suman lo que hay en la cuenta naranja y en los depositos así que.. creo que no te servirá de mucho haber dejado la cuenta naranja a 0 eur para las proximas promociones..Espero que me equivoque


----------



## chameleon (31 Dic 2008)

no es exactamente así
en realidad la pasta la tenía en acciones, uso los depósitos para cuando estoy fuera,
en la cnaranja siempre he tenido 0,4 o asi. el depósito 7% sólo deja asociarlo a la cnaranja.

la cuestión es que de alguna forma me hicieron una foto, por el importe calculo que fue la semana pasada. de momento solo me deja meter en el depósito del 7% los incrementos de saldo, y no sé como lo han hecho pero esta vez lo han calculado bien y sólo me deja meter la última nómina. si la semana pasada tenía X, si hoy tengo X+Y, sólo me deja abrirlo con el importe Y. osea incremento de saldo.

lo del depósito del amago no sé si funcionará, pero en otras ocasiones cuando me han hecho foto no incluyeron la pasta de este depósito "amago", pero sí la de los otros. 

pretendo que si hacen foto de fin de año hoy, no me cuenten ese dinero y quizás el 1 pueda abrir un 7% con todo y no sólo con el incremento. la otra idea era dejarlo en acciones, pero no me fio de cómo van a ir las cosas la próxima semana y vendí todo ayer.

lo más seguro es que no funcione pero quien sabe...


----------



## estalviador (31 Dic 2008)

chameleon dijo:


> por cierto, alguien tiene una cuenta demo de unoe para probar el amago?
> 
> saludos



Yo tengo cuenta en unoe y en la caixa. En ambos casos al hacer el amago desde la cuenta nómina sale un depósito al 5% de 3 meses.


----------



## estalviador (31 Dic 2008)

¿Sabeis si hacen cada mes la foto en ING? Es que estoy pensando en igual mover el dinero de ING a algun depósito a un mes o tres meses en unoe que ofrecen un 4,25 y un 4,60 TAE y a ver si hay suerte y han hecho la foto y lo puedo meter a alguna oferta de estas que ofrecen al 7%. En unoe dan un 5,1% un año que no me parece gran cosa pero es que tiene pinta que los intereses caeran al fondo en 2009.


----------



## mgar (1 Ene 2009)

No hacen foto cada mes..normalmente la hacen cuando se va a acabar la promocion que tengan vigente y otras..pues al azar

Yo si fuera tu, estalviador, pillaria ese deposito al 5% a un año. Tal y como se prevee que van a ir la cosas sería una buena decision a largo plazo.


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Ene 2009)

Tienes razón "mgar", nosotros llevamos desde hace 2 meses recomendandolo. Por nuestra parte, nos hemos garantizado una rentabilidad de la mayoría de nuestro dinero en una media del 6% TAE en diferentes plazos, pero al menos durante todo el 2009. 

Feliz año a todos.


----------



## krako (1 Ene 2009)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Tienes razón "mgar", nosotros llevamos desde hace 2 meses recomendandolo. Por nuestra parte, nos hemos garantizado una rentabilidad de la mayoría de nuestro dinero en una media del 6% TAE en diferentes plazos, pero al menos durante todo el 2009.
> 
> Feliz año a todos.



Y dónde, si se puede saber? Yo no encuentro cosas mejores del 5,1, 5,2%.


----------



## Kabuto (1 Ene 2009)

¿me podéis decir algún número de cuenta, "trampa", de ibanesto? 

gracias y feliz año a todos burbujeros!


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Ene 2009)

krako dijo:


> Y dónde, si se puede saber? Yo no encuentro cosas mejores del 5,1, 5,2%.



Mirate el ranking de los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo. Hasta ayer, por ejemplo estaba Caja España a 18 meses al 6,15% TAE, pero vencía la oferta el 31 de diciembre.

Hoy estamos trabajando para actualizar dicha lista.

Feliz año.


----------



## tucapital.es (1 Ene 2009)

Kabuto dijo:


> ¿me podéis decir algún número de cuenta, "trampa", de ibanesto?
> 
> gracias y feliz año a todos burbujeros!



Feliz año.

Nosotros tenemos una cuenta publicada en el truco de amago Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos: Trucos con la que mucha gente han podido hacer el truco.

Espero que te sirva:

0030 1001 37 0000002271

Salu2


----------



## Eduard (1 Ene 2009)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Feliz año.
> 
> Nosotros tenemos una cuenta publicada en el truco de amago Tu Capital - Los mejores depósitos: Trucos con la que mucha gente han podido hacer el truco.
> 
> ...



Hola y feliz año nuevo a todos,

Ayer hice el amago y me funcionaba a la perfección, luego cancelé los depósitos para probar mas cosas, para experimentar por si me salía algún truco nuevo y hoy no hay manera, no me funciona el amago y tengo la pasta en la cuenta nomina esperando.

¿Hay alguien que pueda probar si le funciona hoy? Me tendré que marchar a otro banco si no consigo que me salga el cartelito.

Un saludo.


----------



## Eduard (2 Ene 2009)

Ahora mismo a las 24:00, mientras hacía mas pruebas, la web de ING a entrado en mantenimiento o no se que me explican y no me deja hacer mas operaciones. Veré mañana y si no pues lo de UNO-E me parece interesante.

Un saludo.


----------



## chameleon (2 Ene 2009)

a mi ayer a eso de las 23:00 ya no me funcionaba el amago

si tienes más depósitos abiertos parece que no salta ningun pantallazo con ofertas. pero si luego le doy a la pestaña de la izq de "características" si que aparecen las pantallitas. a ver si os salen asi... 

de todas formas hay que ir saliendo de los depósitos y perderle el miedo a la bolsa.


----------



## josemazgz (2 Ene 2009)

Hace unos días a mi padre le ofrecieron un 10% TAE a un mes si volvía a ING :


----------



## Tuerto (2 Ene 2009)

josemazgz dijo:


> Hace unos días a mi padre le ofrecieron un 10% TAE a un mes si volvía a ING :



Pues tiene tiempo hasta el dia 9 para contratarlo.

Saludos.

PD. El gestor de ING me engaño como a un tonto, hoy dia 3 ya NO se puede contratar.


----------



## Dolmen (2 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> de todas formas hay que ir saliendo de los depósitos y perderle el miedo a la bolsa.



Pienso lo mismo.

Yo tengo depósito en ING y algo en la cuenta naranja, que se ha quedado a un mísero 2,5%: cuando tecleo para hacer el amago, lo único que me sale es un mensaje conforme el equivalente a esa pasta saldrá del depósito a la cuenta corriente.

De todas maneras, me espero unos días porque si hay caídas en Enero, compraré bolsa e ING no está mal para comprar de cara al largo.


----------



## josemazgz (2 Ene 2009)

alquilado_madrid dijo:


> ¿10% TAE por volver? están zumbaos estos de ING.
> 
> Si no mueven ficha, aquí hay uno que sacará la pasta en muy breve



Sí. Se fue de ING al Barclays, 7% TAE a 3 meses.


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Ene 2009)

Eduard dijo:


> Hola y feliz año nuevo a todos,
> 
> Ayer hice el amago y me funcionaba a la perfección, luego cancelé los depósitos para probar mas cosas, para experimentar por si me salía algún truco nuevo y hoy no hay manera, no me funciona el amago y tengo la pasta en la cuenta nomina esperando.
> 
> ...




Si ayer te funcionó el amago y hoy no, lo que tienes que hacer es llamarle por teléfono y decirle quieres la oferta que te salió ayer y seguramente te lo den. A mí me ocurrió una vez y no tuve problemas para contratarlo con la operadora.

SAlu2


----------



## tucapital.es (2 Ene 2009)

Pues creo que no hay muchos depósitos que den mucho más. La cosa va cada vez a peor. A ver qué hace Trichet con los tipos oficiales, como lo siga bajando, será un desastre para los ahorradores y un suerte para los hipotecados, todo hay que decirlo.

Salu2.


----------



## Eduard (3 Ene 2009)

*Me ha funcionado 3 meses al 5%*



Eduard dijo:


> Hola y feliz año nuevo a todos,
> 
> Ayer hice el amago y me funcionaba a la perfección, luego cancelé los depósitos para probar mas cosas, para experimentar por si me salía algún truco nuevo y hoy no hay manera, no me funciona el amago y tengo la pasta en la cuenta nomina esperando.
> 
> ...



Como os comenté no me funcionaba y tras hacer decenas de pruebas de amago decidí dejar el dinero en la cuenta nomina y esperar. Hoy dia 3 lo he intentado de nuevo con en número de cuenta que nos ha facilitado TUCAPITAL (0030 1001 37 0000002271) y ¡bingo!, me ha salido el cartelito, 3 meses al 5%. Al parecer si lo dejas reposar un par de días sin ningún depósito abierto, funciona. Supongo que meteré algo de dinero.

Un saludo.


----------



## kabi_rules (5 Ene 2009)

A mi haciendo el amago me esta ofreciendo el 5% a 3 meses. Y tengo varios depósitos contratados.


----------



## tucapital.es (5 Ene 2009)

y... no ofrece el 5,25% a 4 meses?


----------



## chameleon (5 Ene 2009)

tucapital.es dijo:


> y... no ofrece el 5,25% a 4 meses?




eso es en la oferta en la web

haciendo el amago son 5% a 3 meses

se les habrá ido la pinza... a ver si ibanesto les hace un poco más de daño y lo cambian...


----------



## rosonero (5 Ene 2009)

Una cuestión particular para comprobar si puede ser general.

Hace unos 15 días (22/12/08) envié una OTE por correo a ING para aprovechar el depósito que me ofrecen del 7%. La cuestión es que todavía no les ha llegado, lo iba comprobando en la web, después llamé y no tienen constancia que les haya llegado :::
Viendo el panorama al final fui a mi entidad, solicité tarjeta de coordenadas e hice una transferencia (1.5 euros) para llegar a tiempo al depósito ya que finaliza el 09/01/09.

Ahí va la teoría conspiratoria: ¿Puede ser que ING esté reteniendo esas OTE para reducir los depósitos al 7% hasta que finalice el plazo?

Ya sé que ha habido festivos por en medio y que en correos les cuesta poco apuntarse a los puentes pero es que 15 días son muchos días


----------



## Buster (5 Ene 2009)

Son los niños, esos pequeños cabroncetes, y sus cartas a los Reyes Magos que colapsan Correos.


----------



## rosonero (5 Ene 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Son los niños, esos pequeños cabroncetes, y sus cartas a los Reyes Magos que colapsan Correos.



¡Malditos enanos!


----------



## tucapital.es (6 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Hace unos 15 días (22/12/08) envié una OTE por correo a ING para aprovechar el depósito que me ofrecen del 7%. La cuestión es que todavía no les ha llegado, lo iba comprobando en la web, después llamé y no tienen constancia que les haya llegado :::
> Viendo el panorama al final fui a mi entidad, solicité tarjeta de coordenadas e hice una transferencia (1.5 euros) para llegar a tiempo al depósito ya que finaliza el 09/01/09.
> 
> Ahí va la teoría conspiratoria: ¿Puede ser que ING esté reteniendo esas OTE para reducir los depósitos al 7% hasta que finalice el plazo?
> ...



Pues sí. 15 días aunque sea para una OTE es mucho tiempo, pero a saber si correos te han perdido la carta.

En estos casos de urgencia es mejor gastarse un poco de dinero aunque sea para pagar a los banqueros, pero al menos es rápido y no pierdes la oferta que creo que está bastante bien, un 7% para los como está las cosas.

Salu2.


----------



## DEREC (6 Ene 2009)

Alguien a provado a cancelar los depositos 7% y volver a abrirlos para prolongar el plazo??
Yo tengo varios depositos y me gustaria cancelarlos todos ya que todavia me aparece la 
opcion de contratar el 7%


----------



## Buster (6 Ene 2009)

DEREC dijo:


> Alguien a provado a cancelar los depositos 7% y volver a abrirlos para prolongar el plazo??
> Yo tengo varios depositos y me gustaria cancelarlos todos ya que todavia me aparece la
> opcion de contratar el 7%



¡a provado! :

¡Zas, en toda la boca (de la RAE)!


----------



## rosonero (6 Ene 2009)

DEREC dijo:


> Alguien a provado a cancelar los depositos 7% y volver a abrirlos para prolongar el plazo??
> Yo tengo varios depositos y me gustaria cancelarlos todos ya que todavia me aparece la
> opcion de contratar el 7%



Joer!!!! No se me había pasado por la cabeza. Estoy en la misma situación, tengo dos depósitos que caducan a mediados de febrero que se podrían estirar hasta el abril al 7% :: En principio no debería haber problema, voy a leerme la letra pequeña y si acaso lo pruebo.


----------



## DEREC (6 Ene 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¡a provado! :
> 
> ¡Zas, en toda la boca (de la RAE)!



Ya se... pero es que tengo la mano con escayola y se me van las teclas


----------



## rosonero (6 Ene 2009)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Pues sí. 15 días aunque sea para una OTE es mucho tiempo, pero a saber si correos te han perdido la carta.
> 
> *En estos casos de urgencia es mejor gastarse un poco de dinero *aunque sea para pagar a los banqueros, pero al menos es rápido y no pierdes la oferta que creo que está bastante bien, un 7% para los como está las cosas.
> 
> Salu2.



Sí, yo ya lo hice, está claro que por un, dos o tres euros de transferencia no merece la pena hacer OTE pero es que mi pareja es de La Caixa y a parte de tener un límite muy bajo de transferencias, éstas valen un ojo de la cara. :


----------



## rosonero (6 Ene 2009)

*NO hay plan renove del 7%*



DEREC dijo:


> Alguien a provado a cancelar los depositos 7% y volver a abrirlos para prolongar el plazo??
> Yo tengo varios depositos y me gustaria cancelarlos todos ya que todavia me aparece la
> opcion de contratar el 7%



Hala!!!!! Pues ya lo he probado. No he tenido paciencia para leerme toda la letra pequeña así que lo he hecho un poco a las bravas y NO ha habido suerte. El dinero que sale del depósito del 7% no cuenta, no vale, para hacer un nuevo depósito al 7%.
Total que he tenido que utilizarlo para hacer un depósito a 4 meses al 5.25, que no era la idea pero que tampoco está mal. En sí he pensado que lo haré con otro par de depósitos al 7% que me caducan la primera y segunda semana de febrero, ya que la oferta del 5.25 es hasta el 31 de enero. 

Ya lo dice el refrán "No hay mal que por bien no vega"

Por cierto el deposito al 5.25 se me ha conformado al momento, sin esperar a mañana. :


----------



## chameleon (6 Ene 2009)

lo de cancelar los depósitos 7% no lo hagáis
comprobad primero si os han hecho foto

id a contratar otro depósito 7% y mirad cuáles son las condiciones.

a mi me pone:



> SALDO A DÍA 26/10/2008: 0,67 euros
> Recuerde que, para poder contratar el Depósito 7% , debe realizar un nuevo ingreso e incrementar el saldo de su cuenta NARANJA en 1000 euros más el importe por el que desea abrir su depósito



osea, que además de meter los 1000 eur, el depósito que me deja contratar es sólo del incremento sobre esos 1000 eur.


----------



## sargento 100x100 algodon (7 Ene 2009)

Y el del 10% a un mes que anuncian? Sería mi primer deposito y estoy un poco perdido... lo pille ayer y tienen que enviarme papeles por correo y el plazo vence el 9 de enero... he visto que algunos aceleran haciendo una transferencia a las bravas... espero o hago algo para pillar el 10% por un mes... a finales pienso pillar el del 5,25% a cuatro meses...


----------



## tonibar (7 Ene 2009)

Yo tambien voy a ser nueve cliente de ING, envie los datos el sabado pero parece que correos esta de vacaciones... como voy a saber que mi cuenta ya esta operativa ? te llaman o algo ?


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Ene 2009)

sargento 100x100 algodon dijo:


> Y el del 10% a un mes que anuncian? Sería mi primer deposito y estoy un poco perdido... lo pille ayer y tienen que enviarme papeles por correo y el plazo vence el 9 de enero... he visto que algunos aceleran haciendo una transferencia a las bravas... espero o hago algo para pillar el 10% por un mes... a finales pienso pillar el del 5,25% a cuatro meses...



Imagino que eres cliente de ING. SI quieres acelerar el proceso de contratación, sobre todo porque el depósito está vigente sólo hasta el día 9 es realizar una transferencia desde tu cuenta a ING. Una transferencia tarda 2 días, si lo haces hoy quizás pueda que llegues a tiempo.

Salu2.


----------



## tucapital.es (7 Ene 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> Yo tambien voy a ser nueve cliente de ING, envie los datos el sabado pero parece que correos esta de vacaciones... como voy a saber que mi cuenta ya esta operativa ? te llaman o algo ?



Ellos te envia los papeles a casa con el contrato de la cuenta naranja y los datos necesarios para acceder a la web de ING y operar con tu cuenta.

Tendrás que seguir esperando.

Paciencia.


----------



## Aguilucho (7 Ene 2009)

Los bancos están subiendo los intereses de las tarjetas... por ejemplo en enero a mi padre le subieron la tarjeta del BBVA del 10% al 20%. Ahora ING sube del 12 al 14%...
Menos mal que pago todo lo de la tarjeta el 5 de cada mes 



> Estimado cliente:
> 
> En cumplimiento de lo dispuesto en la cláusula novena de las condiciones generales del Contrato de Prestación de Servicios, que le resulta de aplicación como cliente de esta entidad, le comunicamos que hemos modificado ciertas cláusulas de dicho Contrato.
> 
> ...


----------



## rosonero (8 Ene 2009)

Cada vez que entro en la web y veo que hay mensajes nuevos me pongo en lo peor, pero bueno lo del pago aplazado no me afecta  .

Por cierto, ¿enviaron mensaje avisando que la cuenta naranja pasaba de dar el 3 a dar el 2.5?


----------



## nief (8 Ene 2009)

Si ahora dan el 2.5 vaya miseria.

Ademas si bajas tu posicion te bajan tu posicion en depositos...

Vamos que en 3 meses creo qeu tocara sacar todo de ing para otro banco porque para la miseria que dan...

Yo creo que en no mucho ciertos bancos seguiran dando altos rendimientos, pero sera a costa de mas riesgo


----------



## mgar (8 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿enviaron mensaje avisando que la cuenta naranja pasaba de dar el 3 a dar el 2.5?



Pues a mi no, y era algo que esperaba que hicieran y DEBERIAN HABER HECHO, NO?


----------



## tucapital.es (8 Ene 2009)

A mí tampoco me han avisado. Creo que no se lo ha avisado a nadie. Sólo lo ha publicado en su web y punto.

Mal hecho por parte de ING.

Salu2.


----------



## rosonero (9 Ene 2009)

*Urgente*

Acaba de hacerse efectiva la OTE que envió mi pareja hace dos semanas largas pero con fecha valor mañana 10/01/2009. La fecha límite para contratar el depósito del 7% es hoy, 09/01 ¿algún problema si lo contrata a las bravas hoy mismo? ¿Mejor si lo contrata hoy pero pone fecha constitución 10/01? ::

Antes de llamar y que le intenten colocar el del 5.25 querría saber si alguien se ha encontrado en esta tesitura.

PD. Por cierto, mejor 3 meses al 7 o 4 meses al 5.25? Al 7, verdad?


----------



## tucapital.es (9 Ene 2009)

Sí mejor al 7%. Puedes contratar el depósito hoy y mañana te meten el dinero.

Salu2.


----------



## rosonero (9 Ene 2009)

tucapital.es dijo:


> Sí mejor al 7%. Puedes contratar el depósito hoy y mañana te meten el dinero.
> 
> Salu2.



Gracias TuCapital, ¿sabes si ING cobra intereses deudores por utilizar ese dinero antes de la fecha valor?


----------



## Tuerto (9 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Gracias TuCapital, ¿sabes si ING cobra intereses deudores por utilizar ese dinero antes de la fecha valor?



Se crea el depósito con saldo cero hasta que se puede formalizar, nunca me han cobrado intereses por esta razón.

Saludos.


----------



## rosonero (9 Ene 2009)

Gracias a los dos. 

Hecho está y con fecha de hoy, si me ponen alguna pega ya contaré.


----------



## pedrot (9 Ene 2009)

yo he pillado el depósito al 7% por los pelos


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Gracias TuCapital, ¿sabes si ING cobra intereses deudores por utilizar ese dinero antes de la fecha valor?



la norma general de los bancos es que si te despistas y abres un depósito antes de la fecha valor te cobra la comisión por descubierto de ese día, ING si lo abres el día antes recoge la orden pero no la activa hasta el día siguiente, además si utilizas el dinero para otra cosa te salta una ventana que te avisa de que te van a cobrar esa comisión antes de que lo hagas, eso no pasa en ningún otro banco.


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Ene 2009)

Gracias "exclavizador de mentes". Efectivamente ING debe de hacer eso, porque he contratado, con un día de antelación a la fecha de valor de recepción del dinero y jamás he tenido que pagar comisiones por descubierto.

Salu2.


----------



## chameleon (11 Ene 2009)

me ha desaparecido el link del depósito 7%

el link del 5,25 sigue

con el amago dan 5% a 3 meses


----------



## rosonero (11 Ene 2009)

chameleon dijo:


> *me ha desaparecido el link del depósito 7%*
> 
> el link del 5,25 sigue
> 
> con el amago dan 5% a 3 meses



Caducó la oferta el 09-01


----------



## tucapital.es (11 Ene 2009)

Lo avisaban claramente en la oferta que caducaba el 9 de enero, no?

Salu2.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Ene 2009)

y hoy acababa la de ibercaja al 5,80% a 9 meses, que era buena

cachis!!


----------



## Catacrack (12 Ene 2009)

A mi ING nunca me ofrece ofertas al 7%-8% ni por asomo y eso que les hago amagos e incluso les he dejado la cuenta a 0,00€ varios meses.


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2009)

Aprovecho el hilo, que andaba algo hundido, para una duda sobre el envío de OTE's. 
Hace unas semanas una OTE a través del sobre prefranqueado de correos tardó dos semanas en llegar a ING (desde Girona) así que había pensado esta vez enviar la OTE con un sobre de SEUR que tenía guardado.
En si sólo necesito que salga mañana lunes y llegué para el lunes siguiente, pero después de la última experiencia no sé si será fácil.

¿Habéis hecho servir alguna vez SEUR para envíos a ING? ¿Es más rápido?

Gracias.


----------



## Manguitos-y-Visera (18 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Aprovecho el hilo, que andaba algo hundido, para una duda sobre el envío de OTE's.
> Hace unas semanas una OTE a través del sobre prefranqueado de correos tardó dos semanas en llegar a ING (desde Girona) así que había pensado esta vez enviar la OTE con un sobre de SEUR que tenía guardado.
> En si sólo necesito que salga mañana lunes y llegué para el lunes siguiente, pero después de la última experiencia no sé si será fácil.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que el problema no es de correos sino de lo que tadan desde ING en gestionar las OTEs que reciben. Seguramente la carta en 2 o 3 días ya la tenían en su poder, así que creo que no adelantarás mucho enviando por Seur, a lo sumo 1 o 2 días.


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2009)

Pues vaya merluzos los de ING, que lleven ese retraso pudiendo tener la pasta en su banco en cuanto reciben la OTE : Nos hacen perder dinero a nosotros y ellos mismos ::.

Gracias por la respuesta Manguitos-y-Visera


----------



## Mancini (18 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues vaya merluzos los de ING, que lleven ese retraso pudiendo tener la pasta en su banco en cuanto reciben la OTE : Nos hacen perder dinero a nosotros y ellos mismos ::.
> 
> Gracias por la respuesta Manguitos-y-Visera



Has probado a hacerlo directamente desde la web?


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2009)

Mancini dijo:


> Has probado a hacerlo directamente desde la web?



Pues no, son más de 6.000 euros y hay que enviar OTE firmada.


----------



## Mancini (18 Ene 2009)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues no, son más de 6.000 euros y hay que enviar OTE firmada.



Y repartir la cantidad en más de una OTE?


----------



## rosonero (18 Ene 2009)

Pues sí, pero resulta que es una cuenta nueva que no había OTEado hasta ahora y necesitan firma ::
Me apunto el truquillo de OTE de 5.999 al día, nunca me acuerdo de esa posibilidad :o
Al final la he dejado en correos esta tarde, a ver que tal !!


----------



## sopelmar (19 Ene 2009)

haber que me entero yo , no se puede hacer transferencia por la web de las cuentas asociadas si igualan o superan los 6 mil euros¿? tenia pensado abrir el deposito 5,25 con 18 mil , si tengo que esperar a que envien el sobre y mandarla igual se me pasa la fecha es hasta el 31 de enero


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Ene 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> haber que me entero yo , no se puede hacer transferencia por la web de las cuentas asociadas si igualan o superan los 6 mil euros¿? tenia pensado abrir el deposito 5,25 con 18 mil , si tengo que esperar a que envien el sobre y mandarla igual se me pasa la fecha es hasta el 31 de enero



no tienes ningún problema para hacer una transferencia desde tus cuentas asociadas, el problema del que se está hablando es de los ingresos por domiciliación, es decir del dinero que piedes desde ING a tus cuentas asociadas, mi expereriencia siempre por correo es que el proceso total desde que se echa la carta al buzón hasta que tienes el dinero en ING es una semana.


----------



## mgar (19 Ene 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> haber que me entero yo , no se puede hacer transferencia por la web de las cuentas asociadas si igualan o superan los 6 mil euros¿? tenia pensado abrir el deposito 5,25 con 18 mil , si tengo que esperar a que envien el sobre y mandarla igual se me pasa la fecha es hasta el 31 de enero



Creo que puedes contratarlo y darle a la opcion de hacer una OTE desde la cuenta asociada que tu quieras, así aprovechas la oferta y los de ING cuando se hace efectiva la OTE te acaban de formar el deposito. Yo lo hice asi el mes pasado..lo solicite sobre el 20 de dic y con tanta fiesta acabo haciendose sobre el 4-5 de enero.


----------



## rosonero (19 Ene 2009)

Lo mejor es hacer transferencia a ING y listos, pero si el dinero lo tienes en una entidad que te cobra una burrada por hacer transferencias pues tiras de OTE.


----------

